# Detector descargas eléctricas



## ACalado (28 Ago 2014 às 13:41)

Foi aprovado pela PPL CROWDFUNDING PORTUGAL o recente projecto que o meteocovilha meteu que visa a aquisição de dois detectores de descargas eléctricas, um para ser colocado na Cidade da Covilhã e o segundo para ser colocado na Torre- Serra da Estrela.

Com este novo equipamento poderemos prestar um melhor serviço público a nível de fenómenos extremos e detecção de descargas eléctricas e ao mesmo tempo fazer parte de um grupo internacional que esta a dar os primeiros passos na Península Ibérica. Em Portugal teríamos o detector instalado no ponto mais alto do País.

Para isso basta fazerem um pequeno donativo com qualquer montante a partir de um 1€. Estão contempladas pequenas "recompensas" para quem contribuir com montantes superiores. 
Se todos contribuirmos com um 1€ ou mais, facilmente chegaremos ao objectivo final que são 500€. 

A campanha iniciou-se em 28/08/2014 e só será financiada se angariar um mínimo de 500€ até 03/11/2014 - 18:00

Um muito Obrigado
meteocovilha.com

http://ppl.com.pt/pt/prj/detector-descargas-electricas


----------

